# The Coolest Jersey Ever



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

My personal favorite.....


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

Pretty cool! I'm an Athletic Trainer, and my wife is a certified personal trainer (who teaches a Spin class at 5:30 in the morning). Are these available someplace?


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

I need one of these, for sure!!


----------



## Op1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Want one! Post where we can get them please.


----------

